# More (brown) snake vs (red-back) spider



## alichamp (Mar 17, 2016)

Snake's battle with redback spider filmed by WA woman

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-03-16/snake-versus-red-back-spider-battle-outback-wa/7251686

See also: Daddy long legs vs snake


----------



## GBWhite (Mar 17, 2016)

Great bit of video and clearly demonstrates how the tail of the snake is off the ground and twisted in the spider's web which for all the sceptics out there appears consistent with the method adopted by other spiders in photos and videos posted in the Daddy Long Legs v Snake thread.

George.


----------



## Desert (May 14, 2016)

Great encounter. Red Backs are not to be messed with!


----------

